# Explain this to me...



## Handgunner (Aug 21, 2009)

Let me start with this.

I have never killed a hog, but long for the day when I finally do.  It's something I've ALWAYS wanted to do, and one day will... Having said that,  here is my question.

What is the deal with sticking them?  I've watched video's of it being done and it's a hard pill to swallow.

Baying them up, and shooting them?  Fine.  Spot and stalk, and shoot them, fine?  Let them walk up a feeder, and shoot them? Fine.  But to walk up and physically stick a knife into somethings' heart is beyond me and I don't get it.

Please explain why you do it?

I'm serious here.  I'm not wanting to start an argument or a peeing contest, I'm just trying to figure out the joy in it.

I've watched video's of hogs being caught and then stuck, and the squealing that goes on is a direct turn off for me.  Trying to find the place between the ribs with the tip of a knife, while the hog is squealing, and then ramming it in to the hilt is beyond me.  

I don't knock anyone for doing it, if that's your thing, and it's legal, but just explain to me why you like it.

I would guess it's sort of like me playing with rattlesnakes.. I do it for the rush.  But to me, having 2-4 dogs yanking on a hog, wearing him down until he can hardly stand, and then walking up and putting a knife into it's heart is almost barbaric and would take a special breed of person, IMO.

I guess if you caught the hog yourself, without the help of dogs, I may be able to understand it a bit more.

Again, I'm not knocking anyone, just asking a serious question.

Let the bashing begin.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 21, 2009)

Afraid I guess I know where you are coming from,
I held a pig still(Just bought it) while a guy stuck him.........kind of creeped me out.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 21, 2009)

bfriendly said:


> Afraid I guess I know where you are coming from,
> I held a pig still(Just bought it) while a guy stuck him.........kind of creeped me out.


I know, It comes across as pot-stirring, but honestly I'm trying to understand.

I guess I just don't want to make it that personal when I kill a hog.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 21, 2009)

This will be a hornets nest...


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't understand either, but feel it has something to do with that "macho" thing.  You tell folks you killed it with a knife, and without knowing about the rest of the story, they think you are one bad son of a gun!


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 21, 2009)

If you stick one correctly there want be alot of squeal ive seen hogs die quiker by a knife then a gun its just a way to hunt like a gun or bow i prefer knife hunters do to over excited people with guns (i used to guide hunts) i guess some people just like the adrenallin rush of getting eye to eye with a hog i knive hunt its just the way i do it and have always done it and as far as a macho thing its not for me i dont even tell people that i use a knife unless asked as a matter of fact i usually let someone else have the kill if they want it in my opinion theres no glory in killing i outgrew that as long as ive got a dog in on it im happy our group splits the meat anyway (WASNT NOCKING GUN HUNTERS IN EARLEIR COMMENT IVE JUST SEEN SOME IDIOTS THAT HAS GOTTEN DANGEROUS TO OTHERS AND MY DOGS DO TO BEING OVER EXCITED YOU CANT UNPULL A TRIGGER)


----------



## 2bbshot (Aug 21, 2009)

When you shoot a hog with a bow it dies from hemmorage same death from a knife blade. I think it is sad that hunters cant be face to face with what you are killing. If you cant handle it when its right in front of you then I dont think you should be able to handle it from 30 yards away. When we hunt we KILL things and if you cant look an animal in the eye and watch death occur then you shouldnt do it from a treestand where you dont have to face the reality of what is happening. Just my opinion.


----------



## johnf (Aug 21, 2009)

the place that mike guided i know of 2 people being shot.they get excited with all the barking and the hog moving around. they do good to hold a gun much less shoot it! and as stated if done correctly they expire very quick.the hogs we catch are not physicly wore down they are bayed and then caught with us just feet away.then we rush in and make the kill.i ruined the best catch dog i had by shooting too close to him last year.we always stress to gun wilding newbies hunting with us DONT SHOOT THE DOGS.to me its actualy safer and just my preference.


----------



## Ebo Walker (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll bite.

1. It is safer for the dogs. No stray shots killing a dog, no wounded dogs from a poorly shot boar becoming enraged and ripping dogs to shreds

2. Cleaner, quicker kills. Hog is bled out immediately...better eating

3. Because some people like the thrill of getting close and using their weapon of choice.



Using a knife is no different that using a handgun, bow or rifle.  

As someone said earlier,some folks woulds rather tie a knife to a shaft and hurl it at the hog from 20 yards away from a $1000 bow.

I will keep the $1,000 in my pocket, save some of my ammo for deer hunting,and use a trusty ol' $35 Wal-Mart special sharpened to a fine edge any day.


----------



## smitty8765 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have hunted hogs my whole life with dogs up to a few years ago. Until then I had never toted a gun while hog hunting. Me and my dad have killed hundreds of hogs this way and have probably cut and let go twice as many Barr hogs as that. The thrill that comes with being that close to an animal is the stuff that novels are made of. We never tried to spear a hog on the side like these fools on youtube and the like. We would always throw the hog and go for the neck. Its quicker that way. It kind of reminds me  of the way that battle used to be....You did not watch the enemy fall out of your scope from 300yds away. You watched him bleed to death after a smashing blow with a sword or war hammer. It all comes down to being comfortable with seeing something die. Not everyone can take it when it is that close. The biggest problem with this style of hunting is the fact that it is video taped and put on the internet. This only gives the antis more fuel to fight against something that they will never understand.


----------



## baydog (Aug 21, 2009)

Safer for the dogs. The hard pill to swallow is that an administrator of a hunting forum will question a legal method of harvest because he does not like it.  I have heard more people brag about getting close enough to game to shoot it with a bow and arrow than i have bragging about sticking a hog with a knife. Must be a "macho" thing.


----------



## Woodscrew (Aug 21, 2009)

I myself would rather shoot one in the head and get it over for them fast rather than make one suffer by sticking a knife in his heart or cutting his throat and all this after he had been beat down by some dogs. I agree more with the other guys by saying if your going to stick one catch him with your own hands and without dogs and do it. But that just me 2 pennys.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me why i quit posting pics for you losers to whine about


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 22, 2009)

:





HOGDOG76 said:


> THANKS FOR REMINDING ME WHY I QUIT POSTING PICS FOR YOU LOSERS TO WHINE ABOUT.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 22, 2009)

Tred Barta has a show where he stuck one on a guided hunt.........he explains it pretty good.........
Some may not like Barta, but he shows respect and I Respect that.

I have been looking for a youtube link but cant find


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 22, 2009)

I reckon us knife hunters could be better sportsman and get someone to tie a pig up to a tree for us like bear did then there wouldnt be any comments morless saying were being in humane i seen hogs die just as quick by the blade as a good head shot everyone that knife hunts has you can really tell who has actually been around it and who has ideas just my 2 pennies NOTICE I SAID PIG AND NOT HOG TIED TO A TREE


----------



## ch035 (Aug 22, 2009)

i have never done it either however it seems more sporting and way safer for the dogs. If you watch youtube videos of a hog being caught with dogs you will notice that the dogs are all over it. I will not be shooting anything that close to my dogs or other people. I agree with the style on a safety level. I also agree that if you cant watch something die close up you shouldnt kill it anyway.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 22, 2009)

Guys, if you want to kill them that way, fine.  It's just not for me.  I'm not going to say it's even wrong.  

I do think it's damaging the future of all hunting, because in this day and age, it's out there for everyone to see.  It's just an image thing.  Hog doggin has been going on for a very long time.  The internet is just showing it to everyone.  Many of those folks are looking for a reason to get on the "anti-hunting" bandwagon.  Hog doggin is very graphic, and too much for most, whether you kill them or not.

It's unfortunate for those that are fans, because I seriously think it's days are numbered.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 22, 2009)

I have never killed a hog, but what is the difference in a bow and a knife other than a shaft and an arm?     Anti's do not like broad heads any more than knives....macho  I do not think so.      I fully believe the sport is in the dogs and anything you can do to keep them a little safer (no shooting around them) is the right thing to do.
You all who do not like it,  keep telling yourself that  hogs do not squeal after being hit with an arrow or even a bullet.     Keep on sticking them guys!


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 22, 2009)

apex predator said:


> guys, if you want to kill them that way, fine.  It's just not for me.  I'm not going to say it's even wrong.
> 
> I do think it's damaging the future of all hunting, because in this day and age, it's out there for everyone to see.  It's just an image thing.  Hog doggin has been going on for a very long time.  The internet is just showing it to everyone.  Many of those folks are looking for a reason to get on the "anti-hunting" bandwagon.  Hog doggin is very graphic, and too much for most, whether you kill them or not.
> 
> It's unfortunate for those that are fans, because i seriously think it's days are numbered.



i agree but its not just dog huntin its all hunting they will prob start with dog hunting just to get their foot in the door then its going to be a chain reaction the antis dont really care if you use a dog or not the only way to prolong our right and heritage is to support each otheir no matter how or what we hunt this isnt an attack on your quote i do agree and just making a comment with you the main ones to worry about are the ones hunting and not the real hunters


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 22, 2009)

Just to add to my last reply and give some credit johnf is one of the proudest after catching a hog but if you want to see the dead hog is the only way you will he doesnt leave it in plain sight at the truck and he keeps room down inside his truck bed to put the hog so it isnt seen by the ones that doesnt want to see that sort of thing your a good hunter with the respect to non hunters that is needed to help hunters johnf


----------



## deersled (Aug 22, 2009)

killing....is killing. When it comes right down to it...."sticking" is probably the most humane form of killing. I read on here about many hogs getting shot (by arrow and bullet) that are never recovered, only to probably wander off and suffer the worst possible death. I've NEVER heard of a knifed hog being lost. I'm a bow hunter and, personally, don't have the guts to knife one.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 22, 2009)

Maybe  , but Bout the whole internet thing showing us all these hunts......was it not too long ago that we just started seeing Impact shots on cable TV?  I think the Anti's are LOSING.   I believe every season has NEW Hunters.......I love hunting but would not consider my self an AVID hunter. 
 I am showing my son hunting and fishing and am hoping &  when he is "Off With His friends", he can show me pics or actual carcasses of his Fish and Game he has Killed; albeit it by Knife or not!  Daddy will be PROUD! If it takes a knife to get him into it, I will buy it for him!

I will be freaking out and scared if he ever says to me, "oh, we are just hanging out"


----------



## johnf (Aug 22, 2009)

i stuck a hog this morning and it expired in about 6 to 8 sec. when i removed the blade he lost about aquart in 1.5 sec.it took longer to get the "single " dog off its ear than it did to die.meanwhile 30yrds. away a second hog was shot and never recovered.if i could have got my dog to that bay in time i feel sure we would have brought it out also.things happen realy fast when your on a hog and the bull dog brings it to a stop.


----------



## Ebo Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> Guys, if you want to kill them that way, fine.  It's just not for me.  I'm not going to say it's even wrong.
> 
> I do think it's damaging the future of all hunting, because in this day and age, it's out there for everyone to see.  It's just an image thing.  Hog doggin has been going on for a very long time.  The internet is just showing it to everyone.  Many of those folks are looking for a reason to get on the "anti-hunting" bandwagon.  Hog doggin is very graphic, and too much for most, whether you kill them or not.
> 
> It's unfortunate for those that are fans, because I seriously think it's days are numbered.





Being someone who was  right in the middle of the TV and hunting business I can promise you that people say the same thing about bow hunting and the number of maimed and lost deer by bow hunters. If you want to see something that is damaging to hunters, read the bow hunting forums of all of the lost  deer  that are never found.



When they get rid of "hog doggin" then your beloved bow hunting is next on their agenda.  Don't cry when the "hog doggers" tell you to kiss their posteriors when you ask for their help to fight the anti's.

If you actually worry about what a anti thinks of the image of your sport then you are out of the loop and more of a hindrance than a help to our heritage and sport.


----------



## dog1 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Explain*

You are all missing the point, that started years ago.  I started following my father and grandfather hunting hogs when I was 7 yrs old, I'm 60 now.

The thought back then and before, even with farm raised hogs that both sets of my grandparents butchered every January & February (they only killed hogs in cold weather back then, I still do) to feed their families, was by sticking the hog after being shot with a 22 rifle, was to bleed it out, which was supposed to make it taste better.  When they butchered farm raised hogs, sometimes as many as 10 or 12 hogs (families was larger back then) at a time, they would shoot it behind the ear, and immediately stick a knife in the jugular (?) vien and all the blood would drain out.  Today, there are very few people I know of that can stick a knife in and cut that vien (artery) with only one cut, and only the width of the knife blade.  Most that I've seen try it now, end up cuting completely across the throat before they they get that vien.

As bad as it sounds, even shot and disabled with a 22, the hog didn't die immediately, the simple insertion of the knife and cuting that vien, not only caused the animal to die more humanely, but quickly, and a lot less trauma than a hog chased down by dogs, etc.  

It truly is a lost art form, believe it or not.

dog1


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 22, 2009)

baydog said:


> Safer for the dogs. The hard pill to swallow is that an administrator of a hunting forum will question a legal method of harvest because he does not like it.  I have heard more people brag about getting close enough to game to shoot it with a bow and arrow than i have bragging about sticking a hog with a knife. Must be a "macho" thing.



He aksed a question. Have a beer, relax.


----------



## redlevel (Aug 22, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> I'm not wanting to start . . . . . . . . . . a peeing contest



You came to the wrong place, then.   At least 50% of the threads on the HH forum end with the hoggers letting the rest of us know that they can pee further than anyone.  Longer, too, probably.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2009)

dog1 said:


> You are all missing the point, that started years ago.  I started following my father and grandfather hunting hogs when I was 7 yrs old, I'm 60 now.
> 
> The thought back then and before, even with farm raised hogs that both sets of my grandparents butchered every January & February (they only killed hogs in cold weather back then, I still do) to feed their families, was by sticking the hog after being shot with a 22 rifle, was to bleed it out, which was supposed to make it taste better.  When they butchered farm raised hogs, sometimes as many as 10 or 12 hogs (families was larger back then) at a time, they would shoot it behind the ear, and immediately stick a knife in the jugular (?) vien and all the blood would drain out.  Today, there are very few people I know of that can stick a knife in and cut that vien (artery) with only one cut, and only the width of the knife blade.  Most that I've seen try it now, end up cuting completely across the throat before they they get that vien.
> 
> ...





I was taught the art of stickin` a hog, by an old man, who knew what he was doin`, when I was just a boy.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Aug 22, 2009)

*i dont*

i am with you buddy. i dont want any part of sticking an animal in the heart with a dang knife.  i understand some of the reasons however it aint for me bro!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 22, 2009)

Im not gona argue either way cause I have cut many a throat on a spine shot whitetail.
What's the difference really?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 22, 2009)

I've run up to downed turkeys and broken their necks with my bare hands.Have you Delton?There was nothing more to it other than just making sure the turkey was quickly dispatched...

I Ran out of ammo one time,and had to finish a deer with my bare hands....Terrible,but didn't want to see it suffer.I was angry with myself,and after that..always kept a knife or extra ammo with me.

2nd situation..Me and gsubo got in a frenzy of hogs,and while bloodtrailing the last one,found it still alive.Had no ammo,so I had to take my knife out and stick him.I Didn't like it.He didn't squeal.He just weaved side to side,and fell.I hated it,but it was the quickest thing to a humane end I could provide.

I would rather not ever have to stick another animal to finish it,but if I have to I will.Alot of guys like the RUSH that comes with getting in tight on a big hog,and sticking him.I'm not sure if it is all about macho to them,but an extreme adrenaline rush..which is why I don't ride motorcycles,or do stunts.But I guess they are just a different breed of person,and a knife is light to tote around.All the trad guys sould understand the "up close and personal" aspect,some would say trad guys have a "machoism" to them as well..

These guys take up close to another level...I'll bet you that the guys that do it,think no more of it than you do when you pull the trigger.After all..You are also in fact killing an animal just like they do,but only by other means..The knife is the weapon,and sticking it in is pulling the trigger.I Doubt that it is a sadistic to them as you may think it is...But who knows

I like guns,and bows,some just like bows,some like knives.


----------



## hog trappa (Aug 22, 2009)

i dont' like seeing any animal suffer and won't watch it if i can help it..i would guarantee you that a wild pig caught with dogs had a better life even than the one that was raised captive and sentenced to death in a slaughter house. it is safer and just as ethical as a gunshot. either you tie him or you stick him....there are no bullets flying around my dogs unless me and mr.porker are the last ones fighting.


----------



## redlevel (Aug 22, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I've run up to downed turkeys and broken their necks with my bare hands.Have you Delton?There was nothing more to it other than just making sure the turkey was quickly dispatched...
> 
> I Ran out of ammo one time,and had to finish a deer with my bare hands....Terrible,but didn't want to see it suffer.I was angry with myself,and after that..always kept a knife or extra ammo with me.
> 
> ...



Very good post.  I have cut hogs throats after shooting them in the head in a pen, and even chased them down in a pen, tied their legs, hoisted them up and cut their throat while alive so they would bleed out.  An old black man on our farm taught me where to make the cut.  All this was part of slaughtering hogs for meat, not for sport, and is/was just part of the process.  Not something I enjoyed doing.  Far as the danger, I believe fooling with domesticated hogs in a pen is just as dangerous as dealing with the wild ones, and maybe more.  After all, you don't have dogs pulling them down for you.   Have you ever had a rank, 400 lb. boar rear up and try to turn around on you in a 36" wide, 5' high chute?  Have you had a Duroc sow come after you while you were trying to castrate her pigs?  I know several people who got hurt pretty bad fooling with domestic hogs.   

Of course I would never claim to be able to pee as far as a real hog hunter, though.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Aug 22, 2009)

The rush is in putting the hobbles on,Macho is taking the hobbles back off. I dont like killing hogs period, but if its got to be done the only way is by knife, its just plain stupid to shoot in a pressure situation, like the other guy said you just cant call that bullet back after you kill a 3000 dollar dog or maybe even your hunting buddy. And by the way i have nothing against bow hunters but i do have a problem with part time bow hunters practicing only two days before season and making bad shots now thats inhuman.


----------



## johnf (Aug 22, 2009)

I DONT THINK ANY ONE IS BRAGGIN HERE.just stating facts.nobody said they could pee a long way.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 23, 2009)

johnf said:


> I DONT THINK ANY ONE IS BRAGGIN HERE.just stating facts.nobody said they could pee a long way.



I keep waiting to see "Dang, this water is cold..."


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 23, 2009)

> I keep waiting to see "Dang, this water is cold..."



Its deep too!


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 23, 2009)

hangunner you asked the question and i think you got about all the answers your going to get people just prefer different methods and they have their reasons (you like ford or chevy)so whatever you choose to use lead,sticks,or steel be safe have fun and good luck on your first hog


----------



## biker13 (Aug 23, 2009)

Kudos to Country Mike.Well put.So lets just say to each his own.


----------



## kingofthehill (Aug 23, 2009)

To bleed the animal out,  some say it makes the meat taste better!


----------



## huntemwfo (Aug 24, 2009)

I never understood why people wanted to hunt hogs with a knife untill I tagged along on a hunt this year on my personal property to get rid of my hog problem. I hunted them hard the season before only to wound two hogs and never find them in the thick swamp. I have seen some videos of hog hunting where the dogs were allowed to be on the hog fighting it for several minutes before the kill but the guys I hunted with got to the bay as fast as they could, turned the catch dogs loose, had the hog knifed and the dogs off within minutes. The small hogs did squeal but at the dogs not the knife. On my grandpas farm when I was young I remember the squealing when caught by hand and they were never harmed. In just a few trips this season we took 9 hogs and never lost one. Every one died within seconds of the knife. I dont know how other people hunt but the guys that helped me, and my deer heard, were respectful, humane hunters that looked for a quick kill. Every hog killed on these hunts died faster than most animals killed with gun or bow. At close contact there are no wounded or lost animals only sure quick kills and never one time was it a macho thing. Now I own my own catch and bay dog.


----------



## OCDWILL (Aug 24, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> I don't understand either, but feel it has something to do with that "macho" thing.  You tell folks you killed it with a knife, and without knowing about the rest of the story, they think you are one bad son of a gun!



X2 but after reading some of the post im starting to see that it has its place in the hunting hog thing....... why waist ammo??? its hard to get right now....


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 24, 2009)

baydog said:


> Safer for the dogs. The hard pill to swallow is that an administrator of a hunting forum will question a legal method of harvest because he does not like it.  I have heard more people brag about getting close enough to game to shoot it with a bow and arrow than i have bragging about sticking a hog with a knife. Must be a "macho" thing.



I can see that point, and had not even considered folks doing it from a safety aspect of things.

Sorry me having an opinion or even a legitimate question is a hard pill to swallow for you.  Just because I'm an administrator here doesn't mean I can't voice an opinion or have a question on something I don't understand.



HOGDOG76 said:


> THANKS FOR REMINDING ME WHY I QUIT POSTING PICS FOR YOU LOSERS TO WHINE ABOUT.



Thank you for painting me with a broad brush.  You call me a "whiney loser" when you don't know me, have never shaken my hand or looked me in the eye.  I had some questions that I wanted answered and more than a few have answered them and then some, without resorting to name calling or attitude.  Learn from them.  



			
				2bbshot said:
			
		

> When you shoot a hog with a bow it dies from hemmorage same death from a knife blade. I think it is sad that hunters cant be face to face with what you are killing. If you cant handle it when its right in front of you then I dont think you should be able to handle it from 30 yards away. When we hunt we KILL things and if you cant look an animal in the eye and watch death occur then you shouldnt do it from a treestand where you dont have to face the reality of what is happening. Just my opinion.



I fully get that.   The 3rd deer I ever took was an 8 point just outside the city limits of Canton, GA.  It was a close shot, probably 15 yards.  He was facing me head-on and I put a bullet into his chest.  I walked up quick enough to see him lift his head, look me in the eyes and take his last breath.  I guess that's where I fully learned and appreciated hunting and what it's all about.  I realized then that I _took_ that animals life.  He didn't give it to me, he didn't sacrifice himself, I took it.  Now, as a hunter, there's not an animal I take where I don't feel at least a bit of remorse.  The day I lose that feeling, is when I'll have some guns up for sale.



Public Land Prowler said:


> I've run up to downed turkeys and broken their necks with my bare hands.Have you Delton?There was nothing more to it other than just making sure the turkey was quickly dispatched...
> 
> I Ran out of ammo one time,and had to finish a deer with my bare hands....Terrible,but didn't want to see it suffer.I was angry with myself,and after that..always kept a knife or extra ammo with me.
> 
> ...



I've been lucky enough and blessed PLP, to have never had to finish off a turkey or deer, but I do get the comparison.  I've made bad shots, but luckily the animals had expired before I got caught up to them.  Had they not, I would have finished them off with my gun.

I hunt with a handgun primarily because I want more of that "up close and personal" aspect of hunting.  I don't bow hunt.  It's too hot, humid, way too many gnats and skeeters to make it enjoyable for me.  But after years of shooting deer from a long distance, my main interest now is handguns -- so that I can get more of that "up close and personal" feeling that comes along with it.

If when the time comes where I have to finish off an animal with a knife, I'll do it without hesitation, but like you said, I will not like it.



dog1 said:


> You are all missing the point, that started years ago.  I started following my father and grandfather hunting hogs when I was 7 yrs old, I'm 60 now.
> 
> The thought back then and before, even with farm raised hogs that both sets of my grandparents butchered every January & February (they only killed hogs in cold weather back then, I still do) to feed their families, was by sticking the hog after being shot with a 22 rifle, was to bleed it out, which was supposed to make it taste better.  When they butchered farm raised hogs, sometimes as many as 10 or 12 hogs (families was larger back then) at a time, they would shoot it behind the ear, and immediately stick a knife in the jugular (?) vien and all the blood would drain out.  Today, there are very few people I know of that can stick a knife in and cut that vien (artery) with only one cut, and only the width of the knife blade.  Most that I've seen try it now, end up cuting completely across the throat before they they get that vien.
> 
> ...



Thank you for a good response on not only the history behind it, but why as well.



COUNTRY MIKE said:


> hangunner you asked the question and i think you got about all the answers your going to get people just prefer different methods and they have their reasons (you like ford or chevy)so whatever you choose to use lead,sticks,or steel be safe have fun and good luck on your first hog



You are another one I'd like to thank.  You've remained civil and I thank you for it.  I think my questions have been answered.  

I wanted to better understand it.  Not once do I think I've knocked the sport of pig-sticking, but was just curious as to why.  I get that it's more personal and a rush, which again, is why I like to handgun hunt and catch rattlesnakes.

Maybe I could have better worded my question and instead of using "beyond me", maybe I could have used "isn't in me".   While I would have no problem shooting a hog with an arrow, rifle, handgun, etc... it just isn't in me to stick one.  But, for those that do, more power to them.  It is legal, which I never once questioned, so have at it if it's what you like to do.  

Thanks to all who have answered my questions with reasons and stories, and not assumptions or name calling.

I see it now as a being safer for not only the dogs, but the people involved as well.  I see it as just more one step closer to being a part of the hunt, and finally, in some cases, a quicker way to dispatch an animal.

Thanks to all that have responded, especially those that did so with out judgment or attitude.


----------



## Trizey (Aug 24, 2009)

I've never done it, but I'd like to stick one.  I guess I'm barbaric?


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 24, 2009)

Trizey said:


> I've never done it, but I'd like to stick one.  I guess I'm barbaric?


Depends.  Would you run around beating your chest and doing a tarzan scream once it was over with?


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Aug 24, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> Im not gona argue either way cause I have cut many a throat on a spine shot whitetail.
> What's the difference really?



No difference at all. It is humane....period. Letting an animal suffer needlessly is stupid. If you are doggin, using a gun is a bad idea, so the knife is the best option. I have even caught hogs and penned them up for a time, and then caught them in the pen and knifed them to bleed it out. The meat does taste better as well.


----------



## Trizey (Aug 24, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Depends.  Would you run around beating your chest and doing a tarzan scream once it was over with?



Most likely!   Like the saying....When in Rome


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 24, 2009)

Trizey said:


> Most likely!   Like the saying....When in Rome


----------



## rustydog (Aug 24, 2009)

IMO 
I have done both. First hog I ever killed was a true Russian killed it not ten minutes from my house in wnc with a knife while dogs had it bayed. Have shot them from out in front of dogs with a rifle.and have shot them with a bow. I personally enjoy shooting them with a bow they don't know what hit them and have not been ran terrified until there tongue hangs out and then the meat tastes like asphalt. when you shoot them with bow it is just you and them and they die quitely with a well placed shot. I dont do it out of a treestand either I get on the ground and stalk. However all of it in its pure form is fine incompetent hunters and head hunters ruin it for all. If we all would eat and utilize everything we killed it wouldnt matter and game would be abundant with anti-hunters staying off our butt.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 24, 2009)

When our freezer gets enough in it we start working on otheir peoples no  meat is wasted i was tought not to kill for no reason and i dont beleive that real hunters kill for just pure sport thats just the way i was tought and doggin them dont make the meat gamey if that was the case peoplecouldnt eat a rabbit and a big buck in rut would taste just fine ive seen rank boars that was killed from a stand its the animale not the hunt i may be wrong but thats my oppinion on the subject


----------



## Unclebuck99 (Aug 26, 2009)

My big issue is letting the dogs torture the pig before the so called "fast kill"  Another member here posted an edited professional video of dogs bitting and tearing at the pig for at least 10-15 minutes and that is conservative from what I remembered.  
I put that in the same class as dog and cock fighting.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Aug 26, 2009)

Saves a bullet & makes sense sometimes.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 27, 2009)

unclebuck99 said:


> my big issue is letting the dogs torture the pig before the so called "fast kill"  another member here posted an edited professional video of dogs bitting and tearing at the pig for at least 10-15 minutes and that is conservative from what i remembered.
> I put that in the same class as dog and cock fighting.



that is redicullas i agree and thats the people that gives the rest of us a bad name once we catch the hog we end it and get the dogs off asap and for the record i hate dog fighting myself a real hog dogger makes the two different classes and with all do respect you cant judge everyone because ofa few idiots


----------



## luv2drum (Aug 27, 2009)

I've never killed a hog, not sure if I could knife one.  I have read a lot of threads on the hog dogs and most of them give the impression that they want the dogs off the hog asap to prevent injury to the dogs.  I can see how the knife would be safer for the dogs and hunters. Would like to tag along sometime and see for myself.  But in my opinion, anyone that goes into a pack of excited dogs with an angry hog with only a knife, has got a lot bigger set than me. LOL


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow i hope we get some more folks on here without a clue about the sport knocking it


----------



## Ebo Walker (Aug 27, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> WOW I HOPE WE GET SOME MORE FOLKS ON HERE WITHOUT A CLUE ABOUT THE SPORT KNOCKING IT



PETA's talk forum's must be down.


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 27, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Let me start with this.
> 
> I have never killed a hog, but long for the day when I finally do.  It's something I've ALWAYS wanted to do, and one day will... Having said that,  here is my question.
> 
> ...



We do it for safety reasons. Alot of the times we are running and crawling thru thick briars trying to beat each other to the hog. A rifle or hand gun would be trashed by the time one hog hunting season ends. We had one guy bring a hand gun and a vine got wrapped around the hammer and liked to have killed someone as we were crawling single file down a hog tunnel thru thick briars.  Also for the safety of the dogs, we don't shoot at the hog because there is a possiblity we would hit one of our dogs. As far as quick kills it is very quick and efficent. The only difference is that the animal is right there with you unlike with a gun or bow he runs off to die. Its just what you are not used to that seems odd. Whether you choose a bow, gun or knife, in the end we as hunters are all trying to achieve the same basic goal, death.


----------



## redlevel (Aug 27, 2009)

luv2drum said:


> anyone that goes into a pack of excited dogs with an angry hog with only a knife, has got a lot bigger set than me. LOL



That could be so, but more likely, just a smaller brain.


----------



## BuckBoy (Aug 27, 2009)

I didn't think I would like it until I did it. We use muletape most of the time then a knife after a month or two of fatten' up. Wild hogs can be on the skinny side sometimes.

The rush was going in behind the bulldog and grabbing the hog by the tail or leg and taking him to the ground. Once he is tied there is no rush in sticking him with the knife. 

If you want to feel the rush go get in a pen with a couple 150 pound sows. All you have to do is catch one. I bet you can't screw up the balls if its your first time. Now 5X that when it is a 300 lbs boar.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 27, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> WOW I HOPE WE GET SOME MORE FOLKS ON HERE WITHOUT A CLUE ABOUT THE SPORT KNOCKING IT


Another well thought out and informative response, much like your other one.  Thank you for your time.  All 3 seconds of it.



Ebo Walker said:


> PETA's talk forum's must be down.



I've enjoyed your posts in other threads about the sport.  Seems you've been there and done that... numerous times. 



hawg dawg said:


> We do it for safety reasons. Alot of the times we are running and crawling thru thick briars trying to beat each other to the hog. A rifle or hand gun would be trashed by the time one hog hunting season ends. We had one guy bring a hand gun and a vine got wrapped around the hammer and liked to have killed someone as we were crawling single file down a hog tunnel thru thick briars.  Also for the safety of the dogs, we don't shoot at the hog because there is a possiblity we would hit one of our dogs. As far as quick kills it is very quick and efficent. The only difference is that the animal is right there with you unlike with a gun or bow he runs off to die. Its just what you are not used to that seems odd. Whether you choose a bow, gun or knife, in the end we as hunters are all trying to achieve the same basic goal, death.



Again, thank you for explaining it in a level-headed and informative manner, like a few others have.  Which is what I wanted.  Others, would rather be sarcastic and have an attitude.  They could learn from you.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I've never done it but certainly understand safety being a priority.


----------



## redlevel (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, golly-gee, some of y'all better get over there and straighten this ol' boy out!!

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3950940&postcount=1

 He's endangering himself, his dogs, and everybody within a mile of him according to some of the posts in this thread.  He actually used a _GUN_ to go in and take care of the hog.  I guess he probably cain't pee near as far as all y'all knife toters.


----------



## leadoff (Aug 27, 2009)

If farmers could get their hands on weapons of mass destruction, that would be the best method.  Killing a hog isn't viewed as a "sport" or a "cool rush" around these parts.  Feral hogs are the equivalent to cockroaches....if you see one, there are guaranteed to be plenty more.  Kill every one you see and say, "Good riddance!"


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 28, 2009)

redlevel said:


> Well, golly-gee, some of y'all better get over there and straighten this ol' boy out!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3950940&postcount=1
> 
> He's endangering himself, his dogs, and everybody within a mile of him according to some of the posts in this thread.  He actually used a _GUN_ to go in and take care of the hog.  I guess he probably cain't pee near as far as all y'all knife toters.



JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU THATS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE EVER SEEN YOU TAKE UP FOR A KNIFE HUNTER  UNFORTANTLLY HIS SITUATION TURNED BAD AND HE PUT A STOP TO IT GOOD JOB C.DIESEL


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Another well thought out and informative response, much like your other one.  Thank you for your time.  All 3 seconds of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leadoff (Aug 28, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> MAYBE REDLEVEL WILL TAKE YOU BIRD HUNTING AND YALL CAN ENJOY SOME TEA AND A NICE ROUND OF GOLF.MIGHT BE MORE ACCEPTABLE TO YOUR BREED OF PERSON BUT FOR ME ILL TAKE HOG DOGGIN.



I know what breed of person redlevel is, and I can assure you a round of golf is NOT his cup of tee.   His breed is right at home working the dirt on the back of a tractor....the same dirt worked by his family generations before him.

BTW....You should ask him where is last set of clubs is.....


----------



## redlevel (Aug 29, 2009)

leadoff said:


> I know what breed of person redlevel is, and I can assure you a round of golf is NOT his cup of tee.   His breed is right at home working the dirt on the back of a tractor....the same dirt worked by his family generations before him.
> 
> BTW....You should ask him where is last set of clubs is.....



leadoff, I thought his reference to "your breed of person" referred to the fact that my parents were actually married.

Which set of clubs are you talking about, the ones I sold David, or the ones I threw in the pond?


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 29, 2009)

Keep it on topic fellas.


----------



## huntemwfo (Aug 29, 2009)

Come on guys ease up. This sport is not for everyone, that has been established. I would say that most everyone on this forum are hunters and sportsman and  as hunters and sportsman we should support each other. Save your energy and aim it toward the anti's. If someone doesn't understand or wants information about hunting we should be able discuss it without it turning into a bashing contest. I believe that most hog hunters are upstanding hunters that love the sport, working with dogs, the chase, the rush of holding a dangerous animal, and the company of other friends who love the same thing, as we are able to enjoy hunting year round. As for letting the dogs fight the animal to nearly death, I or anyone that I hunt with have more respect for the dogs as well as the animal than to do this. Find a RESPECTABLE hunter that will let you tag along and run his dogs on some hogs. Better yet find some land to hunt with a hog problem and invite someone to hunt. Try it out, then see it first hand. It is a lot different than most people picture it. Bet you you buy a dog after that! I did.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Aug 29, 2009)

2bbshot said:


> When you shoot a hog with a bow it dies from hemmorage same death from a knife blade. I think it is sad that hunters cant be face to face with what you are killing. If you cant handle it when its right in front of you then I dont think you should be able to handle it from 30 yards away. When we hunt we KILL things and if you cant look an animal in the eye and watch death occur then you shouldnt do it from a treestand where you dont have to face the reality of what is happening. Just my opinion.



I was on the fence on this. But you just cleared it up for me.Good post.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like everybody is going to have to start back relocating again, Dang it sure is hard to satisfy some city slickers. HAVE YOU HUGGED A HOG TODAY ??????????  Just alittle something to give the knife a break.


----------



## duals (Aug 30, 2009)

I have stood 10 feet from a hog and could not even see it muchless shoot it. He can be on you in a blink. got to have a catch dog! Handgunner i know that look in the eyes. take that animal for the right reason and your a hunter, wrong reason and well you know. When i was young we threw nothing away from deer kills. Skined them down to the ears, eat the liver and heart. You could boil those the horns and could not even make soup what the old hunters told me when i was a boy. Now you can drive down the road during deer season and see throwed out deer ,backstrap is all that are taken and some times the hind quarters . But the little set of horns are sawed off. And by the way the boar i was standing in the thicket with my 22 mag this was not macho it was dumb!! My catch dog was down.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 30, 2009)

*I'm no expert at hog dog hunting*

I think positive questions and questions to gain an understanding of the ins and outs of the sport are always welcome, but negative comments should never appear in this forum. For those inexperienced of not having a love of this type of hunting, it is best to keep quiet and listen to what others who are very experienced are saing.
For anyone against this sport - go find another website to antoganize people on.
IMHO


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 30, 2009)

Folks, lets stop this now. We, "the hunters" have given the hunting life style enough black eyes. There are people on the outside doing it for us. We don't need to do it from the inside too. We need to support each other reguardless on how we choose to hunt and kill.


----------



## leadoff (Aug 30, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I think positive questions and questions to gain an understanding of the ins and outs of the sport are always welcome, but negative comments should never appear in this forum. For those inexperienced of not having a love of this type of hunting, it is best to keep quiet and listen to what others who are very experienced are saing.
> For anyone against this sport - go find another website to antoganize people on.
> IMHO



Should probably add that any "fishy" post or comment to the contrary should be reported to a mod or an admin.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 30, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Another well thought out and informative response, much like your other one.  Thank you for your time.  All 3 seconds of it.






HOGDOG76 said:


> having 2-4 dogs yanking on a hog, wearing him down until he can hardly stand, and then walking up and putting a knife into it's heart is almost barbaric and would take a special breed of person,
> 
> IMO.IF YOU HAD SIMPLY ASKED A QUESTION I WOULD HAVE GLADLY EXPLAINED WHY I LOVE THE SPORT SO MUCH AND THE SAFETY REASONS BEHIND A KNIFE BUT  YOU HAD TO ADD YOUR LIL DIG AT THE END. MAYBE REDLEVEL WILL TAKE YOU BIRD HUNTING AND YALL CAN ENJOY SOME TEA AND A NICE ROUND OF GOLF.MIGHT BE MORE ACCEPTABLE TO YOUR BREED OF PERSON BUT FOR ME ILL TAKE HOG DOGGIN.


What little dig?  Show me a dig in my original post?   I said I was simply asking a question and trying to learn why y'all do it.  Nothing more.  You sir, were the one with a dig calling me a "whiney loser" in your very first post on this thread, and 4 posts later, you still haven't answered a single question.  Others have, and from them I have learned.  Not you.

A cup of tea and golf?   Maybe a glass of iced sweet tea, but the best use for a golf club is holding a rattlesnakes head down while I pick him up.

Anyhow, I'm done with you on this thread.  Others have answered my question with tact and respect and to them, my thanks go out.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 31, 2009)

Name calling, rancor and personal invectives will not be tolerated.
Posts have been deleted.  People have been warned.

Stay on topic.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm going to lock this thread, it's ran it's course and I've gotten my answers from those willing enough to help a guy understand the reasons of why they do things.  Again, to those, you set a good example and I thank you for your honesty and willingness to help.


----------

